# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Neues vom Urologen-Kongress in Stockholm?

## helmutS

Liebe Mitstreiter,

vom 17. bis 21. März 2009 hat in Stockholm der
24th annual Congress of the European Association of Urology stattgefunden. 
Das Programm, die Vorträge etc. sind zu finden unter
www.eaustockholm2009.org
Aus den Internet-Seiten aber für uns interessante Neuigkeiten herauszufinden, dürfte sehr schwer sein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Kontakt zu Teilnehmern, die in Stockholm waren. Evtl. kann man für uns wichtige Erkenntnisse etc. erfahren??

Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Helmut,
wie nach jedem Kongress oder Symposium wird es auch über das 10. EAUN Meeting in Stockholm wieder eine deutsche Expertenrunde geben.
Sobald über diese Runde berichtet wird, werde ich einen Extrakt der wesentlichen Aussagen ins Forum stellen. In aller Regel dauert die Veröffentlichung eine Woche nach Ende.

Herzliche Grüße 
Heribert

----------

